
Black cowboys - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_cowboys
======
classichasclass
The black explorers were also a very unique bunch. My personal favourite is
James Pearson Beckwourth, for which the Beckwourth Pass (California Route
70/former US 40A) is named:
[http://www.floodgap.com/roadgap/395/u13/](http://www.floodgap.com/roadgap/395/u13/)

~~~
emmelaich
*for whom

~~~
richsherwood
Come on now. Don’t be that guy.

~~~
icebraining
FWIW, some of us appreciate the nitpicking, it's a way to learn.

~~~
emmelaich
Thanks, it was meant to be helpful.

It's hard to convey that emotion and you're likely to get misunderstood
anyway.

So I don't try and sugarcoat it or elaborate on it at all.

------
nickhalfasleep
George McJunkin was an African American cowboy, amateur archaeologist and
historian in New Mexico.

He made one of the greatest archaeological discoveries in north america, the
Folsom site.

------
ikeyany
25% of the cattle worker industry but you can be sure they weren't represented
in popular cultural depictions of cowboys or ranchers. Racial bias goes deeper
into America's identity than we like to think.

------
psergeant
> [the former slave] died there in 1921, at the age of 67.

From a linked article. Especially as a Britisher, where 100-odd years seems
pretty recent, it’s incredible to me that there were slaves so recently in the
US.

Somehow that makes it all much more shocking.

~~~
runako
A book was recently published about a person some consider to be the last
enslaved person brought to the US from Africa:

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/barracoon-...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/barracoon-
cudjo-lewis-zora-neale-hurston-last-slave-ship-survivor-book-life-story-
published-a8335776.html)

(He died in 1935.)

> 100-odd years seems pretty recent, it’s incredible to me that there were
> slaves so recently in the US.

That's a taboo line of inquiry in the US. In general, the line is to agree
that slavery happened in the very distant past, so the institution cannot
possibly affect the present.

Edited to indicate this person was the last enslaved person brought to the US
from Africa, not the last enslaved person in the US.

~~~
burfog
How about 2007, right in New York City, braiding hair? About 21 girls from
Ghana were enslaved for that purpose until ICE rescued them. This earned the
slave owner about $4 million.

[https://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/12/02/slave.labor.ring.busted...](https://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/12/02/slave.labor.ring.busted/index.html)

The slave trade is also once again booming in Libya.

~~~
fecundita
Yeah, but now, slaves like that actually have a chance to be rescued by a
governmental body, whereas this was actually the total reverse prior to The
Civil War.

We both know what I mean, when I say " _The Civil War_ " so, I'd expect that
we both know what is meant, when saying _Slavery_.

There are other words for the situation you discuss, and probably _Human
Traffiking_ is a better choice of words, when discussing that kind of thing
among Americans.

~~~
iguy
Agree that, when the context is clearly US, this probably needs to be marked
_modern-day slavery_ or something, to distinguish.

The problem with _human trafficking_ is that this is frequently used now for
the illegal transport of paying customers across a border, which is a
different kind of crime.

------
mirimir
Some say that former slave Bass Reeves was the model for the Lone Ranger :) I
got that from Elizabeth Bear's _Karen Memory_ , which features him.

------
walrus01
another thing that I would have never in a million years thought existed,
before I learned of it:

[https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=bot...](https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=botswana+heavy+metal&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

apparently botswana has a heavy metal scene? and at least a certain subset
takes the apparel part of the metal look very, very seriously.

